# Recognise this connector?



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Folks,
This connector is under the passenger side bench seat in my 06 Autotrail Cheyenne 696G. It's marked "Optional 230v Supply" Does anyone know what the brand of connector is and where I might buy them? I've tried Autotrail, still waiting for them to call back!
Thanks.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I can tell you they are Molex connectors, If you do a search you will find many suppliers.

Sergeant do most of the electrical connections etc on an Autotrail so if you contact them they may also help.

Further to that I would test them for supply.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I will be very surprised if you cannot get them from here:

http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/connectors/multiconnectors.php


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Be very careful which you buy as some are flat "Spade" terminals and some are round "Pin" terminals, You need the round Pin type.


----------



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for you're help so far. Had a look at the wiring schematic for my van on Sargent website and can see this circuit. The cable with female plug is from the PSU and is live, the male goes to the socket above the sink. I assumed the connector was there to allow an extra socket to be easily added in series and naively though maybe a plug in unit would be available.

SaddleTramp, thanks for the info. Had a quick search for Molex connectors. Naturally there are a few different ones but sure I'll track them down with a bit of time.

rayc, tried your link thanks but can't see them on there.

Been in touch with Sargents and understandably they are a bit reluctant to encourage people to modify 240 circuits. Have asked if they at least could supply a couple of plugs or tell me where I could buy them. Keeping my fingers crossed for positive reply as they have been great help in the past.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought that it would be a cable connector, It is possible to put an extra socket in between that connector, I know they are loath to allow anyone to interfere with their wiring.
If you send a picture of the connector to RS electrical they will identify which Molex it is and also be able to supply it, Don't forget that you will also need the "Pins" and "Sockets" as well as the case.
It is very easy to make an extra socket for fitting in wall etc, you need a socket from <Here> then make an input/output cable with Molex plug and socket on end to enable the circuit to be completed.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Cut the plugs off and join them together with a standard 20amp junction box, like these from screwfix: http://www.screwfix.com/search.do?f...=P&gclid=CInqucHuyqUCFQJO4QodgQOIkw&source=aw

Then you can easily wire another socket from that, without messing about with Molex connectors.

Olley


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

AndyCap,
I had trouble with one of mine, bad connection, sparking, etc.

I did what Olley did, replaced it with a junction box which was much better.
I did, however, have to replace some wiring for a longer piece to give me more room to fit the junction box


----------

